# Gary Payton to be "Special Advisor" To Giannis



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

> At summer league, Milwaukee Bucks head coach Jason Kidd surprised a few people when he played Giannis Antetokounmpo at point guard. According to a report, the audition might have convinced Kidd to pursue this idea when the season starts, as Gary Payton is expected to work with Giannis as a special advisor when training camp opens.


http://dimemag.com/2014/09/gary-payton-will-special-advisor-greek-freak/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright kid, you got to work on your trash talking...No one in this country understands when you call him a bitch in Greek.


----------

